
PCI Express Bandwidth to Be Doubled Again: PCIe 6.0 Announced, Spec in 2021 - zeristor
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14559/pci-express-bandwidth-to-be-doubled-again-pcie-60-announced-spec-to-land-in-2021
======
zeristor
This seems to be the third posting in recent days, HN can spot if its the same
post, however if the title is too long it doesn't recognise it.

------
zeristor
I was reading that in recently PCs have become bandwidth limited, I imagine
this goes someway to remove that bottleneck.

Of course one chooses one's nutcracker on the nut you're trying to crack...

